# attachment and jealousy issues



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

1. It's been 2 1/2 weeks since getting our new puppy, Bailey. She is 8 months. She is very, very attached to me. She still continues to bark at my husband and son. She follows me everywhere and cries when I am not around. They are taking it slow with her because they don't want to scare her. Does anyone have any idea or have experience with this?

2. Because the new puppy is so attached to me, I think our 1 1/2 year old, Chloe, is getting jealous. She has now started peeing in different locations. She has ALWAYS done very well on the potty pads. I have been trying to show her extra attention but I'm not sure it is working. Should I take her out alone and give her my undivided attention? Everytime she comes up to me, the new puppy is always there and I guess I feel that Chloe feels like she is always sharing me. Now Chloe has never been a very cuddly dog. She has always slept at the foot of the bed, will move away from you when she is ready to sleep, she never will lay down on our laps, doesn't like for you to pet her, etc... The new dog always wants to be on me or touching me and Chloe is completely opposite. What should I do, so that Chloe knows that I still want her and love her?

The good news is that they do seem to play together more. The first week, they hardly had anything to do with each other.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Can you schedule alone time for both pups so that Chloe will not have to fight for your attention all the time? I did this when I got Bijou because she would knock him out of the way when he came towards me sometimes-- that's a very puppy thing to do. Casanova and I would do training or play fetch in a different room a couple times a day. And then I would do the same with Bijou too. Also I made sure that I paid him equal attention from the beginning- which is harder to do than it seems because the puppy is new and little and jumping all over the place. It will get better over time, though...as they settle into their place in the family!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy would knock Cosy right off the sofa when I first brought her home. Afterall, she was there first! That subsided after awhile and spending time with each of them. Toy just needed to know she wasn't going to be ignored, I guess.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I will be watching this thread with a great deal of interest. That is my biggest concern about getting another fluffybutt. Angel is so possessive.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

My cockatiel, Nemo (in profile pic) also is a very possessive and jealous person. He attacks and bites everyone that comes near me LOL. But he gets away with whatever he does 'cause he is my first baby


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie was 18 months old when we got Tilly. Lacie is very much a diva and a princess, but she just isn't the type that will fight for attention. She sounds a lot like Chloe as far as the cuddling thing. She is very loving, but on her terms. She will come to you when she wants to be cuddled, but otherwise, she is happy to just be near you.

After Tilly arrived, Lacie just wouldn't fight for attention and seemed to just let Tilly have it all. It broke my heart because Lacie would go into the other room whenever Tilly was on my lap.

It took about a month before they would start playing together, and yes, I think that Lacie did some acting out of her unhappiness at the beginning like excessive barking. I don't remember potty training changes, but still the barking was acting out.

We didn't do anything special, just let nature take it's course. I'm happy to say that they've been together for 4 years and are wonderful friends, extremely bonded and very loving towards one another. 

Tilly still likes to be closest to me, but Lacie will sometimes look at me as if to say, "Mom, Tilly is in my place and I want to be close to you." Then I will move Tilly to another place -- still close to me, so that my first "born", Lacie can be in her special place. 

They never argue are fight, but Lacie will let Tilly know when she's gone too far, like jumping on her, etc. and Tilly always is OK with Lacie's small growl of warning. I can see that they truly love one another.

I added Secret to the household about 2-3 months ago. She's a retiree and is a little older than Lacie. Tilly seems to be closer to Secret. They will snuggle together on a bed and Tilly seems to always check on Secret. Lacie is OK with her, but seems to ignore her more.

Give them some time and they will work it out on their own.


----------



## Chloe and Bailey's mommy (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice. It sounds like more time is needed and maybe things will fall into place. I just don't want to make mistakes in the beginning with them that could cause problems later. After seeing Chloe play with other dogs and get along so well with them, I just had visions of perfect dog play and them always getting along. Boy, was I wrong!! Hopefully one day things will fall into place. My whole purpose in getting the second puppy was because I thought Chloe would love having her around. The last thing I wanted to feel was that Chloe was unhappy about it. I sure wish they knew how to talk to us! :biggrin: It does feel good to know that others have been through this and everything came out ok and the dogs are getting along. That makes me feel better!!

I'll report back in the future on how things are going for those of you who are considering getting another dog.


----------



## efblair (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the same problem right now.I have a 1 1/2 yr Yorkie girl.I just got a Maltese girl 4 mo old.My yorkie is very jealous so much so that she got sick had diarrhea,vomiting really sick.Took her to Vet and she said looks like she had some kind of a stress situation.Gave her antibiotics because her blood count was messed up due from stess.She seems better now but still wants nothing to do with the pup.We had her about a week.I sure hope she gets over this.I show my Yorkie all kind of attention still doesn't seem to help.She also started to pee on the floor and she has always been really good to going to her pee pad.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a playpen set up. Just having got Penny a month ago, she spends time in there so Lola can relax and just be with us in her same old way without the little one commandeering all the attention. I find this works very well. Lola was a little touchy about attention in the beginning, but really only when it came to greetings coming in the door etc. I am really careful to greet her first, and if little one gets treats for going potty then so does Lola, things like that. Lola is a very cuddly little one though, more than Penny. She demands her cuddles. 

I am sure that in no time they will sort it out


----------

